# Canada Trip



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

Can we hear some stories about Mr. Hustad and the boys trip to Canada? Or didn't they go yet.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It really was a hard trip. The weather was 60's-70's and there was a few other hunter out there. The first morning we actually got down winded by a ROUG Outfitter. Yah, they are starting to have troubles up there also. In our area (1 field we had 4 groups set up). The next couple of days we were 30 min. away and we found another group birds and hunted them. We pulled 25 out there and went back to our original area (had more birds). So we found another feed, and proceeded to hunt it in the morning. Again we had a spred up wind of us so it really wasn't a problem. We just didn't have the weather we needed. Of course the last day we leave Perry T. and his budy Kenny got 39! That's how it goes though!
All in all we shot 80 birds while we were up there, not bad coming from the Conservation Officers mouth.

Mav....


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Mav's description of the trip is pretty accurate. Hunting was tough with the really warm weather, clear skies, and light winds. The fields were also like parking lots. They were so hard. We had to poke around in the dark to find cracks in the soil so we could push in the windsock stakes. But, even so, some of us thought that we did as well as we used to do in ND 10 to 15 years ago. Then, we got the big 25 mph wind on Thursday and the geese came in like bees to honey.

Both of the trailers we took up there ran into problems. I shredded a tire just south of Minot on the way back. It ripped the fender right off the trailer. Good thing the spare worked.

I just want to say how great Mav, Chris, djleye, Todd, and Jon were. They are all knowledgeable, cooperative, hard workers, and pretty good shots (even though there was some complaining about missed shots).

It looks like the birds are going to hang north of the border again this year until the big storm comes.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The duck numbers were incredibly dissapointing!! 99% of the potholes are dry. We had a grand total of two pintails work our goose spreads in four days. The two pintails buzzed the spread as we were picking up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am glad I didn't bring my trailer...who knows what would have happened to it!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm writing on the trip and will have the photo album ready for the November edition.

Kind of itchin to see the USFWS report tomorrow on the numbers. I'll call up to Sask. and see how close the birds are.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The weather map in the paper showed snow in SK but not in ND. It could bring them into the state for the weekend.

Go get em boys!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

It's snowing here right now.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

it has started snowing in minot too :-?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

None here yet.


----------

